# IVF at St Barts Hospital In London ~



## Flip-Flop

Hi I am new to this site and would appreciate some help/feedback.

I wont bore you all yet with life story but will give an abbreviated version, which goes like this;

Met hubby in June 99, made it official 24/12/99, got engaged year later on Christmas Day, then married in Cyprus Sept 03, from that moment we tried for a family, nearly 4 years on and at the age of 35 we have had no luck although I have had one pregnancy which resulted in a miscarriage at 5 weeks in June 2005, have had the tests, Clomid cycles, the Laparoscopy etc etc, was found to have mild endometriosis. We have unexplained infertility and have just secured funding for our first IVF which will be at St Bart's in London, anyone been for IVF at this hospital and if so can you give me an indication of what treatment was like and were the staff run off their feet? Were you tested for compatability? Any tests you think I may need to know about? I have my initial consultation on 11 June, and we are to be there all day as this minimises having to go back for further visits. Also if anyone had treatment and was successful would love to hear from you as well. I am confident that at some stage in the next year or so we will become parents, be it naturally or assisted.

Thank you in advance for any advice given with regards to this.

Flip - Flop


----------



## Kyla

Hi Flip-Flop. Sorry to read of your miscarriage.

There is a Barts thread on the IVF page I have been posting on since Nov 2004. Lots of us are no longer with Barts but we can all give you our views and experiences. Come on by.

Kyla xx

For me, treatment was always okay. The staff are busy and hardly ever answer their phones. I often had to wait an hour for my scans. Plus, it was a long journey for us - three reasons why we moved clinics after doing two IVF and one FET at Barts. On the plus side - I know most people get good embies from them and I know of some successes although their rates when I was there were only around 25%. I think if you don't expect luxury or comfort before you start - you will be fine. It's an NHS clinic after all. 
A couple of the nurses Angela and Alisha, are angels and if you get them you will have a good experience. Be persistant on the phones and you will be fine.

Hope that didnt seem too negative. I was never unhappy there, but have been happier since - mostly as Barts don't do blasts and we want that.


----------



## Flip-Flop

Hi Kyla

Can you tell me how to find the thread for Barts?

Many Thanks 

Kerri (Flip-Flop)

P.S. Can you tell I am new to this?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

& Welcome to FF Flip-Flop 
Welcome aboard the IF rollercoaster!

I am going to leave you a few links to check out, these will be relevent to your situation, I am also going to leave you the link to some qustions you may wish to have on hand when you have your appointment.
*
For a Clinic reveiw of Barts ~* CLICK HERE
*
St Barts Chit Chat ~*
CLICK HERE

I am also 99% that the Site Founders Daughter was made at Barts!

ICSI - *Questions for your first cycle consultation* ~ (use the ones that apply)
CLICK HERE

*Pregnancy loss ~*
CLICK HERE

*ENDO ~*
CLICK HERE

*G&B - Community board ~*
CLICK HERE

*Unexplained ~*
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the help tab too 
Check out the Locations boards for your home town & a site search for your clinic 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80

Hi Flip flop and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Ginger

Hi there

I've been a barts patient for 4 years now, have a beautiful 7 mth old son conceived using donated eggs and am waiting to do a FET cycle.

I've always been happy at Barts - it is busy, but then again it is an NHS clinic, and is a popular and successful one so from time to time it suffers the usual staff shortages, shortfalls in administration processes and underfunding that plagues the NHS, however, I have always been treated with the utmost respect, have always felt a part of the process, and that my opinion counted. Once you remember it is an NHS facility, expect delays (as in waiting an hour for scans sometimes etc) and you build in some patience and understanding then you shouldn't be surprised.

We were self funded so we could have gone fully private, but stuck with the team at Barts, and haven't looked back.

Good Luck

Ginger xxx


----------



## Angel129

Hello,

I don't have any experience at Barts, but just wanted to welcome you to the site and wish you all the best for your treatment journey.

Good luck and   and   to you!!

Angiexxx


----------

